# Time to play the guessing game again . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

At last, I know a secret that most of you don't know (I think). Who do you think belongs to this baby?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope I find him as a late Christmas present to ME....He is a real cutie, I love the coloring........


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Missy or Leann?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I wish!!! looks like one of Heather's babies though.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Missy said:


> oh I wish!!! looks like one of Heather's babies though.


Yeah it does! It reminds me of Malbec.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't even know who is in the market but congrats! Sables are the most adorable puppies.  

Maybe one of the new members on the forum awaiting a puppy?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness what a cutie patootie! Thank you for whoever is sending this cute little puppy to me!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know but this pup sure is cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I don't even know who is in the market but congrats! Sables are the most adorable puppies.
> 
> Maybe one of the new members on the forum awaiting a puppy?


Now Amanda you know I am in the market but that is not my puppy, I am looking for breeding's that are happening within the next month or two.

Congrats to who ever is getting him.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh my !!! How cute !!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I know it's not me but I sure wish it was. Is this one of Stogie's pups?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know where he comes from, but not where he's going to...Geri, are you getting no. 3??


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmmm, shoot, Leeann, I was guessing it was your new baby!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking to see if anyone fessed up yet? Is he from where Santo's is from Kim?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where did he come from Kim? He's a cutie! Is he yours Geri???

NO MISSY, NO!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm guessing that he's Geri's newest darling!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's time to come clean. It is indeed the latest member of our hav family. I always said I would eventually get a girl to round out the group. I had no intention of doing it now. As a matter of fact, there couldn't be a worse time, training in the winter, busy with so much other stuff, but I saw her and that's it. She's seven weeks old and I haven't a clue what to call her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Geri, you are a bad influence. If it were me (and you know I wish it were) I would name that little red beauty Ruby! Congratulations. where is she from?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Geri, that is wonderful, with that cutie I wouldn't care what time of year it was........Congratulations........


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Same breeder as the boys - Prairiwind. Her dam is a sibling of Bailey's from an earlier litter.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

CONGRATS! She is so cute!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> *Same breeder as the boys - Prairiwind.* Her dam is a sibling of Bailey's from an earlier litter.


AWESOME! Izzo is a Prairiwind boy! Linda's pups are so awesome! Who are her parents???


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Geri! She is so beautiful...*sigh* IWAP!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Oh Geri! She is so beautiful...**sigh* IWAP!*


ME TOO! Now I want a girl Havanese!!!! Thanks Geri!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I keep coming back to look at her! IWAP too!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh so not fair. I keep hinting and DH keeps saying one is enough.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cindy - You have to keep showing him photos of babies and telling him how great it would be for Hobbes!

Geri - YEAH!!! Congrats, your little girl is beautiful!!!

Missy - NO MISSY, NO!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I do and then Hobbes will bark at him because he didn't take his hat off or will throw up on the carpet and he'll remind me what 2 would be like. Wish Hobbes would get his act together and act like a well trained smart Hav when my DH is around so I can get another.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Geri, she's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nicole, there still is one little girl left and two cute little boys. Her dam is Unchanged Melody and her sire is Latte. 

Missy - That was the problem. I kept going back to look at her too. She got me.

Cindy - Tell him two is better (I truly believe it is). They are so cute together.

There's a part of me that thinks I'm totally daffy. My son, if I told him which I won't, would have me committed. Back to babyhood . . . in the middle of the winter . . . yikes! Perhaps I have lost my mind.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL...I've been watching that little brindle boy, and I don't have winter training issues


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Geri! I have a real weakness for red and she is just precious! You won't be sorry for a minute!

Beverly


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim you should get him. Then we could arrange sometime to have a meet-up for the fur kids.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Geri,
She is adorable. She has the sweetest face.
Congrats!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

OOO...congrats! She's such a cutie!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

pjewel said:


> *Nicole, there still is one little girl left and two cute little boys. Her dam is Unchanged Melody and her sire is Latte. *
> 
> Missy - That was the problem. I kept going back to look at her too. She got me.
> 
> ...


I just went to the website. Looks like only one boy and one girl left! They are SO cute! Honestly I am not in the market for another puppy at the moment. I have my hands FULL with a husband, 3 kids and two dogs. I think I would have to be committed if I got a puppy at the moment. I am sticking by my two dog rule. We probably wont' get another puppy until my big girl is no longer with us but I don't even want to think about that day b/c it makes me sad and I want her to live a long life. I will enjoy everyone else's pups via pictures  Izzo's technically still a puppy right??? LOL


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> LOL...I've been watching that little brindle boy, and I don't have winter training issues


I keep forgetting your Santos is a Prairiwind boy too! We need to have a puppy playdate sometime this year!!!! Oh and by the way, this week we would be having winter training issues. They are saying possible SNOW in south LA!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mom2Izzo said:


> I keep forgetting your Santos is a Prairiwind boy too! We need to have a puppy playdate sometime this year!!!! Oh and by the way, this week we would be having winter training issues. They are saying possible SNOW in south LA!!!


We really do need to get the pups together...we're not that far away from each other. I've been monitoring the weather models about the snow...keeping my fingers crossed.

Geri, I'd love to get the kids together  But no puppies for me until Santos is FULLY trained. He's a quick learner, but we're not fully there yet.

Gosh, there were 3 pups available an hour ago, and she's down to two? Did you guys see the little brindle boy? He looks black to me, but maybe it's just the picture?

I think what we need to do now is think of a name for that adorable new little girl of yours. Wonder if she'll be the same color as her dad?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Geri, that is one **** cute puppy! I am so jealous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks! I do have to find a name for her. Nothing is just hitting me right now.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats Geri, Your little one is absolutely precious!

IWAP!!!


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*HOLLY...what did I tell you about whining????*

*By the way, the puppy is wayyyy to cute!!!*


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations... she is just adorable.:angel:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, congratulations. She is beautiful! I am jealous - IWAP!!!!

Yes, Missy, yes!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Michele. No need to be jealous. You can have her for the winter and I'll pick her up at the end of March, trained please.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Thanks! I do have to find a name for her. Nothing is just hitting me right now.


how about Lucy???


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

trueblue said:


> We really do need to get the pups together...we're not that far away from each other. *I've been monitoring the weather models about the snow...keeping my fingers crossed.*
> 
> Geri, I'd love to get the kids together  But no puppies for me until Santos is FULLY trained. He's a quick learner, but we're not fully there yet.
> 
> ...


Just when we get the kids back in school they will be home again- darn it! LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new puppy Geri!!

Ryan


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS GERI!! That is such exciting news. Your new little girl is GORGEOUS. I love her face & her coloring. Cannot wait for more updates!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Geri, she is so cute. Beautiful coloring. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, Geri, this is wonderful news! She is a cutie and I love her color. Congratulations!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats! Is she from Milo and Bailey's breeder?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

pjewel said:


> At last, I know a secret that most of you don't know (I think). Who do you think belongs to this baby?


I don't know but I am jealous!!! So cuteeeeee!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congrats Geri, she's adorable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amanda she is from the same breeder.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Geri, you will come up with a name when you meet her! did you say when you get her? 

Milo, Bailey, and ?????


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy said:


> Geri, you will come up with a name when you meet her! did you say when you get her?
> 
> Milo, Bailey, and ?????


. . . and . . . Brandi? Versace? Chanel? Chloe? Chelsey? Ginger? Tawny? Taffy? Haley? Gigi? Bambi? Bianca? Brianna? Kahlua?

I don't have a clue. Any suggestions???

I haven't even asked when she's coming home. I'd like to put it off for at least two weeks so I can get ready. I can't believe I'm doing this again. The baby stage. Yikes!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I like Chanel, It would probably become Elle or Ellie... and I love Chelsey. 

How bout...
Olivia (Liv for short) 
Goldie
Dior (like d'ore of gold) 
Chica
Roja (Ro would be cute) 

and I still say Ruby! ha ha ha...I am living Vicariously through you...you got yourself a red girl! I am so envious.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Milo, Bailey & Fleur


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I was supposed to pick out your next one! 
I'm feeling jolted!-------

She is cute Geri--congrats! Boy the fur is gonna be flying at your house!You are gonna be so busy with all the furkids!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri Congratulations! Is she to be your only girl? What is her color? She looks like a gold sable maybe? She's very cute! 
I haven't kept up well and here I see you're getting a new little cutie! How did the boys do with their neuter? I love the new haircuts, they both look so cute. I hope they are feeling better now. It was just before Christmas wasn't it? 

Lucky you!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I think it's time to come clean. It is indeed the latest member of our hav family. I always said I would eventually get a girl to round out the group. I had no intention of doing it now. As a matter of fact, there couldn't be a worse time, training in the winter, busy with so much other stuff, but I saw her and that's it. She's seven weeks old and I haven't a clue what to call her.


*Geri! How can you do this to me!!!!*

I have been fighting off IWAP fever for some time now....and OF COURSE you are getting my red sable little girl.....I'm dying here Geri....

More pictures????? I know.....I'm in desperate need of help ound:

And I love the name Ruby as well!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie - You would have picked her for me, wouldn't you? 

Christy - I had to postpone Milo's surgery once again because it was scheduled for the 23rd. My son and his family were due to fly into New York on the Sunday before. Their flight got cancelled due to the snow storm and they couldn't get on another till Tuesday night, getting them in on the 23rd. I wouldn't have been able to see them for the holidays. So, Milo is going in Thursday morning (day after tomorrow). I decided to do them one at a time, with Milo being the priority with his escapist tactics.

Pat - I think I can actually blame all the people on here getting their new puppies. I accidentally went to the breeder's site and saw little "Ruby" and I was a goner. She is a red sable. 

And Missy, the name is growing on me so maybe. I'll have to see what she looks like when she gets here.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Christy - I had to postpone Milo's surgery once again because it was scheduled for the 23rd. My son and his family were due to fly into New York on the Sunday before. Their flight got cancelled due to the snow storm and they couldn't get on another till Tuesday night, getting them in on the 23rd. I wouldn't have been able to see them for the holidays. So, Milo is going in Thursday morning (day after tomorrow). I decided to do them one at a time, with Milo being the priority with his escapist tactics.


Geri I also was wondering how Milo made out with his surgery, keep us updated on how he does I know you are hoping this will help with his issues.

Congrats on your little girl, she is so adorable. I can't wait to see some pictures of her when she comes home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leeann,

I'm giving Milo his bath tonight so I don't risk not having time to do it tomorrow. I thought his appointment was tomorrow but when I called the vet this morning they told me it was Thursday morning. I have to bring him in between 8:30 and 9 and I'm starting to get nervous already. I always worry when any of my babies goes under the knife and the vet told me they have to make two incisions on Milo because of the undescended testicle. At least he said he can feel it so it won't be as invasive as it would if they had to go into the abdomen.

I'm going to be a nervous wreck till he's back home the next day.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

No fair, Geri...lol She is just beautiful and I wish she was coming to live with Cicero!! Congrats.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Julie - You would have picked her for me, wouldn't you?
> 
> Christy - I had to postpone Milo's surgery once again because it was scheduled for the 23rd. My son and his family were due to fly into New York on the Sunday before. Their flight got cancelled due to the snow storm and they couldn't get on another till Tuesday night, getting them in on the 23rd. I wouldn't have been able to see them for the holidays. So, Milo is going in Thursday morning (day after tomorrow). I decided to do them one at a time, with Milo being the priority with his escapist tactics.
> 
> ...


my bold

Oh.....too tempting to visit the breeder's site, Geri...LOL! I am so happy for you (and, of course, incredibly jealous!).

How do you "accidentally" visit your breeder's site??? Ha!

And all the new puppies on the forum do not help....BAD...BAD...people posting yummy puppy pictures!!!!!

I think I will have to join Missy with the "No Missy No" club.....however, I feel my resistance weakening looking at your little girl's picture....sigh (did I mention how jealous I am??)

Seriously...this face is KILLING me 
View attachment 27278


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> No fair, Geri...lol She is just beautiful and I wish she was coming to live with Cicero!! Congrats.


I bet she wishes she were going to live with Cicero too. I could never keep them as gorgeous as you always have Cicero. Every time I think of adding one more grooming to the mix I think I must be certifiable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Believe it or not Pat I did accidentally happen on the breeder's site (at least this time). I was on an information hunt (for something that eludes me now) and on one of the pages there was a link to her site. Click, click and it was over. Funny thing is, I have occasionally meandered over there and to other breeder sites as well. Many of the other breeders were too far away and didn't ship so they were out of the mix for me. 

Admittedly this is a tough place to be if you want to stay on the straight and narrow.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Milo is going in Thursday morning (day after tomorrow). I decided to do them one at a time, with Milo being the priority with his escapist tactics.


When is Bailey's appointment? If it were me, I would get them both done at the same time. That way they will both be chilled out together and not one trying to get the other to play! :fencing: I'm sure all will go well with Milo, but being a mom you will worry until he is home. Better get Bailey done before the puppy comes or he may become your new marker. :doh: Isn't that when Milo started marking?

When do you get to bring home the new pup? :ear:


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*New Puppy*

Geri,
Congratulations on your new addition. She is absolutely adorable. I am partial to Ruby or Chanel. Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am surprised!! Congrats, Geri!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OH JERI!!! What a beautiful little sister for Milo and Bailey. I am so excited for you. It is going to be so much fun for us to watch this baby grow!!
YEA!
Carole


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

geri please please get both your boys neutered before you bring ruby into the mix. i think puppy fever will hit the moment she gets to your home and you will be totally distracted, as i know i would be.

i know you have had some anxiety over this before and plans to neuter have fallen through but i just don't want to see the worst scenario happen now that you are adding a unaltered female puppy to your pack.

i totally know how time seems to quickly pass and things easily get postponed, that's just life, but i agree with christy that it would be easier to just bite the bullet and get them both done at the same time. it really seems to make sense that they could just lie low together. 

i look forward to the pics of your boys in their onesies, which i'm sure will be adorably leopard print.

so, again, i publicly have to plead with you to get the boys fixed now so that you can get ready for your girl. focus on healing the boys and then prepping for the baby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry. I can't handle the two at once and frankly I find your post insulting. I've raised dogs all my life and have never done it irresponsibly. I have no intention of having this puppy endangered, but thanks for your concern.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You better post lots and lots of pictures of "Ruby Tuesday" as I have claimed her as my virtual girl Geri! How brave of you to get a new pup so close to Milo's neuter! you are gonna be one busy lady! maybe Ruby should come here first!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's so funny Missy. I was thinking Ruby Tuesday too. If she winds up being that when I see her, you'll have a proprietary interest in her. I'll make a deal with you. She can come to you first if you promise to return her to me trained . . . by spring . . . without my having to pry her out of your arms as you stomp your feet and shout *no Geri, no*.

Wouldn't it be funny if she arrives on a Tuesday.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, it's YOU who's getting this adorable girl? Geri, you brat!!! CONGRATULATIONS and yes, you are definitely certifiable! LOL Oh is this girl going to be spoiled rotten or what? Milo and Bailey - you are going to have a blast with this new sister of yours. She'll likely be head honcho and boss you around, but hey, that's what girls do.  

Best of luck with Milo's surgery - pls. keep us posted! Also, best of luck with getting your girl home to you and do post pictures, Geri. LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummm, I better stick to virtual training... because you know I would be stomping around saying NO GERI NO if you tried to take her from me. I will be checking in on you and Milo on Thursday.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Missy. You know I'm going to be a nervous wreck all day. I know the surgery shouldn't be that much worse since they know where the other testicle is but it is going to be harder on my little man. Please say a little prayer for him.

I have to go buy onesies today. does anyone know what size I should get? He's about 14" long.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri--if you can swing it financially having them both done at the same time is a great option. I see you posted you can't and I assume it's from worrying? but honestly.....that is a great idea. Both will be kinda down for a few days and they bounce back quickly. You'll be surprised and it'll all be behind you when your little girl arrives. 

I know you worry,but I wanted to tell you that we have people bring in multiple animals all the time at the vet clinic and have them all done at once. It works out great for us and them. I wanted to tell you that we had a lady that works for rescue bring in 7 cocker spaniels and all were spayed and neutered at once. It was so cool to walk in that night and see all those cockers! None of them even had cones on...they used a glue or something and a spray that is "icky" to lick.

You have to do whats right for you,but if you can swing the expense,it really is a great idea. I see it alot at the clinic. Besides that---instead of stress twice...you have it just once!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I called the vet and they told me they couldn't do it tomorrow for both. They have Milo (who will take longer), three other males and a female (or two). Funny thing is she offered to take Milo off the schedule and schedule them together, perhaps for next week. I said *no!!!* I don't want him delayed again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well shucks! I was hoping for you that it might work out.
If you can worry once instead of twice---that's a good thing!:wink:

Vinnie also had a testicle that was a bit odd due to his car accident...but it went without any issues. Try not to worry too much Geri. He'll be just fine.:hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sending good thought's to Milo today.

Geri he is going to do great don't worry.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a mess already. I dropped him off at 8:30. He slept like a baby last night, while I slept fitfully at best. The minute we got to the vet's office he started to shake uncontrollably. In the few minutes it took to sign him in, I held him and talked to him. Everyone else dropping their babies off seem so nonchalant about it.

I asked a lot of questions and when they explained that they keep them till the following day just to make sure everything was okay I asked if anyone would be there tonight. She looked at me as if I was crazy and said the only place where they would have someone at night is an emergency clinic or a 24 hour place. I said, what if something goes wrong. She looked at me and said "nothing ever goes wrong." I'm still going to be a wreck till I can call later in the day (about 3 p.m.).

I'm off to buy my onesies and hopefully my fabric. That should keep me busy for a little while. Please keep Milo in your prayers.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck, Milo! With all of my males (two) over the years the neuter was a piece of cake - much harder for the spay.

About names for your little red sable - Ginger was the love of my life red poodle so I am very partial to that name. If she lives up to my Ginger she will be the sweetest little velcro dog you could ever hope for!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:* Geri and Milo *:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thinking about you and Milo this morning. Hang in there mom! :hug:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Geri,
Over the years, I've had 3 dogs neutered and 3 spayed.
The males were so easy, the difficult thing was keeping them quiet afterwards.
Even the female spays weren't too bad. Nothing like I expected.

Sending good thoughts for Milo and Mom today. 

And I love the name Ginger. We had a terrific Wheaten who had that name.

If I ever get a little "reddish" girl, that's what I'd name her.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Just letting you know that I'm thinking about you & Milo today. I'm sure all will be fine, but I know you are stressed. Take some time to take care of you before you bring the little man back home tomorrow.

I love the name Ginger as well...sounds about perfect for the little beauty queen.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thinking about you both!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am sending good thoughts for Milo today. Don't worry too much Geri. He is in good hands and will be just fine! I just know it!

About your clinic--I am sure they will closely monitor Milo. Here--we are not open 24 hours...but I am there till 8:30-9:00 pm when I work and if something seems "not right" or "off" in any way I call Doc. Doc is on call 24/7 (not kidding) and it is very common that he comes in even when I'm there. If he has any concerns at all he comes back and checks himself on dogs/cats.I'm sure your vet would do the same.We have alot of emergencies come in and so I have gotten *somewhat* relaxed about someone walking in on me when I think I'm there by myself.

Don't worry Geri---:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How's our roaming Romeo doing today, Geri? (((hugs)))


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Fortunately for me I was busier than a one armed paper hanger today so the time went faster than it otherwise might have. I couldn't wait till 3 to call so I tried them at 2. They told me he was not only all done but they had already taken him out for a walk to make. Yay!!! I'll be picking my wanderer up tomorrow sometime after my meeting in the morning and a possible appointment I have in the p.m.

Thank you all so much for your support. It is so appreciated. Here's wishing my boy an uneventful night.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay! That's good news that he's already been up and walking around. It sounds like he is doing just fine.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Wonderful news, Geri!

Did I tell y'all that my son wouldn't come over at Christmas because Weezie had been spayed and had an umbilical hernia repaired a few days prior? He didn't want to leave her behind and he didn't want to bring her because "she'd be embarrassed for everyone to see her wearing her cone" ound:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Good news, Geri. I know you're relieved.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

TheVintageVamp said:


> Wonderful news, Geri!
> 
> Did I tell y'all that my son wouldn't come over at Christmas because Weezie had been spayed and had an umbilical hernia repaired a few days prior? He didn't want to leave her behind and he didn't want to bring her because "she'd be embarrassed for everyone to see her wearing her cone" ound:


Aw! That's the reason I had to postpone Milo's surgery. It was originally scheduled for December 23rd, with me picking him up the morning of the 24th. There's no way I would have left him right after the surgery and if I didn't, I wouldn't have seen my kids for Christmas.

It was a lose/lose. I'm so glad it's over. Now I have to schedule Bailey. I bought totally wrong sized onesies and have to bring them back tomorrow before I get him.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy she is adorable! I'm glad that Milo is fine! You have a wonderful fur-family.

Marie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Great news about Milo!:whoo: I just knew he'd be just fine!:wink:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, I'm so glad this is over for you. I pray he will be just fine. Cicero slept more for a couple of days on the meds - then the third day I would have never known he had surgery. The order of not letting him jump for a week...haha I hope Milo does as well. Oh, Cicero didn't wear a onesie or a cone and didn't bother his incision at all. A moo stick kept him busy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Geri, I'm so glad this is over for you. I pray he will be just fine. Cicero slept more for a couple of days on the meds - then the third day I would have never known he had surgery. The order of not letting him jump for a week...haha I hope Milo does as well. Oh, Cicero didn't wear a onesie or a cone and didn't bother his incision at all. A moo stick kept him busy!


Gee Dale that's a great idea. I'll pick up some stuff for all of them to keep them busy and away from his incisions. I don't have to worry at all about Milo jumping up because he's never done that. He only jumps down. Bailey OTOH will be another story since he thinks he's part gazelle.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
Boy...I couldn't keep up with this thread, I been really busy lately. I was excited last night to read you were getting a little girl and now tonight my special guy Milo is under the weather....

I know it is very worrisome to have them neutered, I am with you...I could only do one at a time, so you can give them alot of attention and lovings when they are vnot feeling so good. I hope Milo feels better soon and it is not too hard on you.

When I had Casper neutered I took him in at 8:00 am in the morning as I held him they gave him a shot to relax, I left him and then picked him up at about 1 or 2 that afternoon, and brought him home put him in bed and snuggled with him and watched him. He was totally upset when I picked him up at the vet and very happy to see me. He didn't have to stay in the vet that night alone.

I have a very special vet, she understands crazy dog ladies (like me) and special dogs like Casper and I very much appreciate it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a strange night it was in my house. The dogs definitely missed him and so did I. His spot in the bed was empty and I missed him more than I can say. I can't wait to pick him up but have some work to do first so it will be a few hours. 

It snowed here overnight and I hope that doesn't make him feel worse. I know barometric changes can make us feel horrible after an injury or surgery. I'm going to give my boy lots of love when I bring him home. Can't wait.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am just catching up with the thread. Wishing Milo a speedy and healthy recovery! Good luck with Bailey too!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima said:


> I am just catching up with the thread. Wishing Milo a speedy and healthy recovery! Good luck with Bailey too!


Thanks. The plan is to bring Bailey in next week for his pre surgery check-up, then schedule him.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Phewww. So happy it is done! I am so happy Milo will be coming home today. It's never easy to have them under the knife but the next one will be easier for you (be it Bailey or "Ruby") I know what you mean about that hole in the bed... Cash has been sleeping with us again, but sometimes (rarely) he jumps down and decides he'd rather sleep in his bed and even though he is in the room I miss his hot little (big) body next to my legs. Hugs to you Geri. keep us posted with Milo's recovery and your new little girl's homecoming.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I feel like such a bad forum friend…..I kept up with this thread for a while and thought it was just the congratulation and names……I did not know abut Milo!!!!!!!!

Glad to hear all went well and wishing him a very speedy recovery. How did Bailey do with out him?

Solar Flare is the name I would choose for your new baby and call her Flare……( if I ever get a dog with a red hair I will use that name)

Not getting that sewing machine was meant to be………


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a relief to know that Milo is fine and on his way home.  I knew he'd be o.k., but it still feels strange not having our furbabies at home with us. Hope tonight goes well!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Gosh, Geri, I'm in the same boat w/Sandi. I didn't know you'd snuck Milo's neuter into this thread. So glad to know all went well and it's finally over for you and Milo. Sure hope it goes as smoothly for Bailey when it's his turn.

BTW~ I'd call her Scarlett


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Scarlett!!!!!(and that lets me use Ruby someday!!!) And we know she is going to be spoiled and strong willed...fiddle-dee-dee!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I never thought of Scarlett. Great name. Now I have to see who she is when she gets here (sometime around the 18th).


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the name Scarlett also.

Speedy recovery for Milo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my monitor? Why is it I see a sable havanese puppy with a butterscotch coat? I don't see even one red hair on this pup at all! Are you guys really seeing a red pup like Sam?:ear:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I'm wondering if there is something wrong with my monitor? Why is it I see a sable havanese puppy with a butterscotch coat? I don't see even one red hair on this pup at all! Are you guys really seeing a red pup like Sam?:ear:


I had to go back and take a look at the pictures. I don't see red but maybe the color is off in these pictures? In these she is a beautiful light colored sable and I see a pup who will likely mature as a white or cream girl. Geri do you have more pics? hoto: What we really need is more pictures to make an accurate assesment LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am feeling jipped!:laugh: I want to see the Red Sable everyone speaks of!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I went through the thread and found that Missy,Geri and omg--I forgot the third person called this pup a red sable. I want to know from any of you if you are seeing a red pup like Sam? Is my monitor off? 

I see Christy and I both are thinking and/or seeing a gold sable? instead......so what is the concensus? Red or Gold? I want to adjust my monitor if it's off......please! 

Another question---when you look at her picture does she kinda match Milo's brownish tint on his face/topknot? That'd be a way maybe I can tell if mine is "off".

Geri---any more photos?hoto:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

she definitely looks red to me (as red as vinny's face in your sig picture Julie) I think Sam is a red brindle though...so being a sable she may not look as red as an adult. 

I agree we need way more photos Geri...perhaps you can gather us some when Milo is sleeping off his procedure


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Omg--really? Now I know my monitor is off.....Vinnie is very very red.....(more red then Sam even)....not as much in my pix as in real life...but I'll have to have my daughter or oldest son adjust it for me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is a red sable, at least according to her breeder. Here are her tiny puppy pictures.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> She is a red sable, at least according to her breeder. Here are her tiny puppy pictures.


I don't see it yet, maybe if you show me more pictures!! ound: She is bee-u-ti-ful though!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri,Geri,Geri:nono: You are crazy - but MY kind of crazy!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! Lily was a sable but with so much more black - this little girl has so much brown -which is beautiful. Congratulations!! 
I am so happy for you!!! I only got throught he first page of posts, and didnt get to read the rest. Did you name her yet?? She really is so pretty that you need to come up with a fantastic name!! 

Please let me know what you name her and how she is doing with you. I am not on as often as I used to be - but please let me know!! I am jealous!! 

Oh, and by the way - can you FINALLY try to make a playdate with all three this year??? I have been hoping you would come for years now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Part of the coloring issue might be my fault. These pictures were not at all good (very blurry). I optimized them and sometimes that changes the color. I've seen it with my own dogs. Who knows. The truth is though I don't really care what color she is because whatever it is will change anyway. I'm guessing she'll be cream, hopefully with some red overlay. I love watching the changes as they go from cute little bunny rabbit puppies to elegant, beautiful (albeit matted) adults.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Geri,Geri,Geri:nono: You are crazy - but MY kind of crazy!!!! She is absolutely gorgeous! Lily was a sable but with so much more black - this little girl has so much brown -which is beautiful. Congratulations!!
> I am so happy for you!!! I only got throught he first page of posts, and didnt get to read the rest. Did you name her yet?? She really is so pretty that you need to come up with a fantastic name!!
> 
> Please let me know what you name her and how she is doing with you. I am not on as often as I used to be - but please let me know!! I am jealous!!
> ...


Thankfully business has picked up some, though the new year has begun with nothing but aggravation. Because I had been out of work for so long and I kept having bouts of really high blood pressure it was difficult to plan anything. I am hoping I can attend the next playdate, but can you tell me how I can possibly come with three????? I can't imagine going anywhere with three, even to the local pet store. I think I'd need to bring a nanny.

As for names, I've been toying with Ruby, Scarlett, Ginger, Chelsey and Chanel. If you have any ideas feel free to add them to the list. I think ultimately when I meet her I'll have to see what fits. I should be getting her sometime around the 18th.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Geri, just send her to me and I will groom her and teach her the names of her toys -- and when that long job is finished....you can try guessing where to find her. ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Geri, just send her to me and I will groom her and teach her the names of her toys -- and when that long job is finished....you can try guessing where to find her. ound:


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I feel like such a bad forum friend&#8230;..I kept up with this thread for a while and thought it was just the congratulation and names&#8230;&#8230;I did not know abut Milo!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear all went well and wishing him a very speedy recovery. How did Bailey do with out him?
> 
> ...


my bold

Sandi.....I LOVE that name!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> What a strange night it was in my house. The dogs definitely missed him and so did I. His spot in the bed was empty and I missed him more than I can say. I can't wait to pick him up but have some work to do first so it will be a few hours.
> 
> It snowed here overnight and I hope that doesn't make him feel worse. I know barometric changes can make us feel horrible after an injury or surgery. I'm going to give my boy lots of love when I bring him home. Can't wait.


:hug: Geri :hug:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Geri,
Congrats on your new baby girl...she looks beautiful just like your other two.

I came on to check and see how Milo was doing and then I saw the pictures of her....what a beautiful, sweet girl.

This is going to be hard for Missy......ok - I got to go back and read how Milo is doing...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is home now and mellow as can be. He seemed pretty much okay till someone (I think Bailey) must have touched/hurt the incision. I can't stop telling him how much I love him.

I just put him in his onesie, not because he was licking the spot but because I wanted to protect it from anybody else touching it, accidentally or otherwise. He looks stinkin' cute, even if I say so myself. I can't find my camera, otherwise you'd all be seeing it too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

as hard as it is for me Lynn, I am ecstatic for Geri, Milo and Bailey. I am glad Milo is doing well...Bailey is just jealous and wants all that attention. And Milo does look stinkin cute!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Geri, she is beautiful!!!! Congratulations! It is going to be so much fun at your house and I can't wait for pics and videos.

I hope Milo has a good night tonight and am glad everything went well and he is home now with you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The 18th? Not 'til the 18th??!! ACK! I'm am NOT a patient woman, Geri. Don't tease me like this!!

Omg, those puppy pics are the cutest! I'm loving all the names so far.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! You posted new pictures! She was a darker little thing wasn't she? I think Sam's puppy pix was kinda like hers......or maybe Delilah? Whatever she is color wise,or whatever she turns out to be.....she is cute!:thumb:

I think you should call her "Stitch"....come on Geri--:boink: think on it--it's kinda cute! She was a replacement sewing machine! :becky:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> as hard as it is for me Lynn, I am ecstatic for Geri, Milo and Bailey.


I know you are....I just want you to have a little girl some day.............


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!! How exciting for you!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Calling all East Coat playdate attendees - confirm to Geri - you dont need a nanny!!! Once off leashes from the car - they are Nannied by the other dogs - hehe!!!! I am happy to nanny ANY of your babies. 
I cant wait to hear what you name her - she is a real beauty! 
I vote for Ruby - she looks like a perfect gem!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Calling all East Coat playdate attendees - confirm to Geri - you dont need a nanny!!! Once off leashes from the car - they are Nannied by the other dogs - hehe!!!! I am happy to nanny ANY of your babies.
> I cant wait to hear what you name her - she is a real beauty!
> I vote for Ruby - she looks like a perfect gem!!


Funny, I was thinking Rarer than Diamonds - "Ruby"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Milo is home now and mellow as can be. He seemed pretty much okay till someone (I think Bailey) must have touched/hurt the incision. I can't stop telling him how much I love him.
> 
> I just put him in his onesie, not because he was licking the spot but because I wanted to protect it from anybody else touching it, accidentally or otherwise. He looks stinkin' cute, even if I say so myself. *I can't find my camera, otherwise you'd all be seeing it too. *


I hope you find it before the 18th 
I can't wait to see hoto:hoto:
I have a BIG camera bag can I come over and take pictures for you? :bolt:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, if you need any help picking up that little beauty, I volunteer (and I have a camera).


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Geri, if you need any help picking up that little beauty, I volunteer (and I have a camera).


Don't tempt me. I might just take you up on that.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, Geri, I admit to not reading this thread as I HATE being tortured by everyones guessing :frusty:

Well, now that the Hav is outta the bag....YES!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! 

Best wishes to Milo for a speedy recovery.

and pictures please.....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Ok, Geri, I admit to not reading this thread as I HATE being tortured by everyones guessing :frusty:
> 
> Well, now that the Hav is outta the bag....YES!
> 
> View attachment 27449


Geri couldn't keep the secret longer than, what, a day??! LOL I'm SO glad she blurted it out that soon too !


----------

